# May make my own betting, recipe calls for baking soda, is it safe?



## Febtober (Feb 17, 2013)

* BEDDING, sorry. 

I found an awesome tut on how to make your own bedding from recycling news papers but one of the end steps is adding a little baking soda for odor control. I'm sure there are store beddings with baking soda in there somewhere but how much is too much?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I know the recipe you are talking about. Incorporate all of the baking soda during the mixing process rather than coating the crumbles at the end. This will help prevent dust while still allowing the baking soda to do its job.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

how do i find this recipe


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am curious about the bedding recipe too. Could you please share the links? Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://thegreenists.com/pets/tip-of-the-day-make-your-own-kitty-litter/1044


----------



## Febtober (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you, cagedbird! And that is the recipe I plan to use. There are a lot of websites that talk about it but that is the one I am using and it's all pretty much the same thing. Some of them say to put a dryer sheet in with the crumbles at some point to put a fragrance into it and that sounds like a bad idea. I'm sure fuzzbutts are exposed to the stuff in dryer sheets enough from their fleeces and whatnot.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting indeed, we recycle so much newspaper as we don't use it for anything...this is a perfect use.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm planning on trying the recipe myself, but we don't get the paper and live in a very rural area without recycling programs.

Not sure how I'm going to get a pile of newspaper, but I'll find a way!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'm planning on trying the recipe myself, but we don't get the paper and live in a very rural area without recycling programs.
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to get a pile of newspaper, but I'll find a way!


Does your local market stock the paper? If they do, you can tell them what you want to do with them and ask them to save the leftovers for you. I only get the Sunday paper so it's not a lot, in the spring I use it in my garden so I asked the local corner market if they could save the leftover papers for me. It's one less thing they have to recycle.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hmm. I think they might. I'll ask about this! You're such a smart cookie!

Also, I'd really like for those of us that try the recipe to come check in and see how we make out.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmmm.. my paper shredder makes confetti and not strips. I wonder if it would work as well.

If anyone makes this, please keep us posted on the results.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm sure it would work just as well. If not, this seems very easy to make small test batches.


----------

